# Segmented kitless pens?



## aprayinbear (Aug 13, 2013)

While I'm new to pen making (although I've done turnings for many years), I have an interest in making kitless and some segmented pens.  

My question is, do any of you make segmented kitless pens.  It seems that much of the physical strength and integrity of segmented pens comes from using a brass tube (as with kit pens) and that most kitless pens do not use tubes.  Is this an either/or choice, or is it possible to combine both.

Pictures would be most helpful!

Happy Turning:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 13, 2013)

Although I haven't done it (yet) I will someday make a segmented kitless using a tube for reinforcement. Not a thing wrong with it IMO. It will still be a kitless, with threading on the parts.

I made this pen, and was told it wouldn't work, but I did it anyway:tongue: My friend was right. It would have worked if I had used a tube. I think a 10mm tube will work. You'd need enough inside diameter clearance for the converter if it's a fountain pen.

I suggest you jump in and make it happen. And have fun doing it:biggrin:


----------



## dbledsoe (Aug 13, 2013)

There is no rule that kitless pens cannot have a tube or some other reinforcment. You will need something, since the wall thickness is so thin.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's a few - no tube. A good glue joint can be stronger than the material it is joining.


----------



## Donovan (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Bruce where did the blank in the top photo come from. It looks stunning

Donovan


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 13, 2013)

Donovan said:


> Hi Bruce where did the blank in the top photo come from. It looks stunning
> 
> Donovan


Thanks - I made it. I first cast some blanks and then made thin slices on a diamond saw.  Glued them together one by one while rotating the pattern on the lighter color.  Very time consuming, but I did get the effect I was looking for.   Was trying to mimic the Parker Vacumatic.


----------



## yorkie (Aug 13, 2013)

Just when I'm feeling good about my skills, I see these pens and realize I suck.  Thanks for giving me something to aim for; can't wait for retirement and enough time to experiment.


----------



## aprayinbear (Aug 13, 2013)

*Which glue?*

Very nice examples!

Bruce... just curious.... which glue did you use?

Thanks


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 13, 2013)

aprayinbear said:


> Very nice examples!
> 
> Bruce... just curious.... which glue did you use?
> 
> Thanks



It was a agile ago but probably a 5 minute epoxy.


----------



## Donovan (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes that is what I taught it looked like. You don,t have any left by any chance. It looks stunning

Donovan


----------



## mredburn (Aug 13, 2013)

Here are a couple older pens of mine. I do use tubes to support them.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/wooden-rollerball-scallops-91337/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/day-late-dollar-short-93944/


----------

